# My first Glock!!



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I just bought a new Glock 26 today. I went in to buy a bore snake and ended up trading my Taurus 85SS + some cash for it. Came with two mags, sped loader, lock, brush and box, he also threw in the bore snake.:mrgreen:

I can not wait to take it home, clean it and then shoot it. I think I am felling a little ill, I may have to leave work early today....:smt083

This is my first Glock so I know nothing about them. I have heard only good things about their quality and reliability. What are some other things I need to know about this pistol??

Thanks,
Dustin

By the way, I would load a pic but I have tried and failed.

http://handgunforum.net/showthread.php?p=185934#post185934

:smt1099


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

dosborn;188386 By the way said:


> http://handgunforum.net/showthread.php?p=185934#post185934[/URL]
> 
> :smt1099


Do you have an account with a storage site like Photobucket? If not, that's step one. Upload to that site. Then copy the address of the pic. Then come here. Click the button that looks like a mountain in a yellow background. Paste the address in the box that appears. That's it.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Yes, with imageshack, just for this site/forum. I will give it another try...


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

Wow, looks way too small for my hands.

I bought a fullsize Glock 35 this spring and then a compact-frame 23 later for a CC gun. With a Pierce magazine extender...








...the latter felt fine, but I couldn't shoot it well at all, so it's gone. I carry my 35 in a Tommy's Gunpack bellybag.









I wish you much enjoyment with yours.

BTW with Photobucket (and others, I'm sure) there's a way to link pics so that you don't get the entire webpage, ads and all.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

425 rounds today with ZERO issues. I used 200 WWB, 150 Brown Bear, 50 HydraShock and 25 Fiochi JHP. I really like this gun but am thinking I should have shot the 27 first. I saw a 29 today, I had no idea they made anything for 10mm. (I am new to the world of Glock)

It was fun to shoot and after the first 100 I was able to keep in an 8 inch diameter so I was very impressed with the gun overall.


----------



## First Sgt (Sep 6, 2009)

You will love the G26..Here are a couple of YouTube Vids on cleaning and lubrication for your Glock.









The G26 is my EDC. My next Glock will be a G19. I went with 9mm because my weapons are for Self and Home Defense. The 9mm allows me the opportunity to train more for less cost when buying ammo. I think the 9mm is more than enough weapon to accomplish my needs. JMHO


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Your gonna love your Glock 26 - we sure like ours and what a great shooter.










We just added a Crimson Trace Laser Grip to it and can't wait to get back to the range to fine tune the laser, it looks pretty good straight from Crimson.

:smt1099


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

If you like a Glock you will love a M&P.:smt082


----------



## wheelgunnerfla (Oct 21, 2009)

Glocks rock!!!


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

Do you plan on getting a mag extension for that 26?

Jeff,why do you have a mag extension for a 23?


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I did get the mag extension for one mag and left the other factory. Actaully, I don't have this 26 anymore, knoxrock222 has it. But I did upgrade to the 27!! This one has night sights and I also picked up a Crossbreed Quickclip.


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

Are you left handed or right handed?
Is that on youe left or right side?


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

hi im drummer03 said:


> Are you left handed or right handed?
> Is that on youe left or right side?


Actually, I wear my pants and belt on backwards and I cross draw.

:anim_lol: JK!! Yes , I am left handed/on left side.


----------

